# Greatest Caddie Ever



## DOMAINerBLOGer (Mar 27, 2006)

I would like to hear about those often forgotten caddies. Who is the best caddie ever? What is the going pay for a caddie? I have heard how Woods would do unheard of stuff for his caddie, but I am unsure what he did. Do caddies deserve more or less for their role in the game of golf?


----------



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

*Caddies*

Caddies need to be recognize. Look at racing how the pit crew gets credit. Caddies should get some kind of credit. How much golfing does a caddy do? I bet he gets a lot of pointers. Is anyone looking for a caddy?


----------



## DOMAINerBLOGer (Mar 27, 2006)

That is a interesting comparison. I know the crew chiefs of a race car get all kinds of recognition and fines to come with the fame. I wonder if caddies have little tricks against the PGA and if they do would they get fined?


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

I never though about caddies like that before. but now that you mention, ya it would be nice to see caddies get a little more credit. I'm sure theres a few super-caddies out there who give their golfer tips on which club to use during a game of golf. You see it on movies all the times.


----------

